# buying nose studs at the little kiosks in a mall like percing pagoda



## surpass2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

In my experience, the people who work there are just sales people and know absolutely nothing about piercings. I'm sure they DO have 18g ones but they'd have to open the backs of every pack and have you look to figure it out. Thats what happened to me. I asked if they had any nose screws instead of bones and the lady litterally opened up every package to check and show me because she didnt know.

I would just go online. 
replica louis vuitton shoes ​


----------

